# Just gotta share



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I just love this photo so much I gotta share.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that is a seriously awesome pic.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats on a great year!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you sharing or rubbing it in?

That looks like one EXCELLENT day if you ask me.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing pic


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Are you sharing or rubbing it in?
> 
> That looks like one EXCELLENT day if you ask me.


I'm mostly sharing because I wanta rub it in just how dang cute my 4 yr old is. One proud papa right here.


----------

